
Patients with drug-resistant malaria cured by plant therapy - UhUhUhUh
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/04/170424141222.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily%2Ftop_news%2Ftop_science+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Top+Science+News%29
======
HillaryBriss
it's interesting that the dried leaf formulation was more potent than the
extract alone:

 _...dried leaves of the Artemisia annua plant delivers 40 times more
artemisinin to the blood than does the drug based on the chemical extract of
the plant._

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Curiously, Absinthe (which is made from Artemisia - aka Wormwood) was a
malaria preventative for the French Foreign Legion[1] which presumably did
increase the willingness of patients to take it, at least.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe#Rapid_growth_of_Frenc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe#Rapid_growth_of_French_consumption)

~~~
HillaryBriss
interesting to learn that. sounds like the French had a more effective
approach than the British (i.e. Gin and Tonic).

------
petard
Let's hope this doesn't get patented by the big guys.

~~~
throwanem
It won't. There's no money in malaria.

~~~
vezycash
Some African countries subsidize the price of malaria drugs. And NGOs who
distribute these drugs are backed by big money such as Bill's foundation,
WHO...

~~~
throwanem
Big NGO money isn't on the same scale as big industry money, and it comes with
a lot more strings.

